# Ubuntu 7.04 how to .....



## skghosh44 (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish to know the following from the Ubuntu Expert member.
1. After successful installation what is the next to do. As in windows we have to install mobo drivers grafics/audio printer scanner drivers etc.

2. How to install additional linux software from Digit cd?dvd.

3. How to understand which package is important and to install from synaptic pacakge manager.

4. How to access Linux drives through Windows OS.

5. When Booting in Ubuntu in the login screen there is a option of choice, Which option is normal option like in windows "normally starts windows"

I have more to know from the forum member.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 3, 2007)

*ubuntuguide.org


----------



## faraaz (Aug 3, 2007)

@skghosh: Play around with your system a little bit and get comfortable. Ubuntu installs all the system drivers by default, except video card drivers...and those too if open source alternative is available.

If you need any software, make a list, like:

Music Player
Video Player
C++ IDE
Compositing Manager

etc etc...

Then check what you already have and install the rest. As for preferences of applications etc through Synaptic, I can't tell you what you are supposed to want. Just go about it the same way you would in Windows. Identify the need for a program, find the program and install..

PS:Forgot to add, if you are using Ubuntu 7.04, you will need to install codecs which let you watch DivX movies, play MP3s etc...to do this, search in synaptic for GStreamer plugins and install...

For a more comprehensive guide check out this link:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for reply, But I yet to know the answer of Q no 4 and 5


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

Windows cannot show the linux drives by default (Billy hates Linus ). You need to install a third party software like ex2ifs or explore2fs.

But these softs only allow you to access ext2 partitions and not ext3 or xfs and other types which linux supports. But if you default installed ubuntu then it should have used ext2 only.

Q5: Ubuntu gives you 3-4 options + 1 option of windows(If you have only 1 windo installed). The first one is the "start ubuntu normally" option.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 3, 2007)

In the login screen  there is a menu where we can select session, which session is the normal session.


> Last session  (selected by default)
> 1. Run Xclient script
> 2. GNOME
> Falesafe GNOME
> Falesafe Terminal


Last 2 option slightly i understand  it like Windows SAFE MODE AND COMMAND PROMPT.
But Ist No.1 and 2 I dont understand.
Any dude clear it please.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 3, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> In the login screen  there is a session icon, when I click the session icon there is option
> 1. Last session
> 2. xclient run
> 3. GNOME
> ...



choose GNOME or KDE.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 4, 2007)

Uhh...Gnome and KDE are desktop environments...now how to explain this...its kinda like the GUI interface which runs on TOP of the X.org server and does all the running around...you know...copy-pasting, running programs etc. KDE uses the QT backend and Gnome uses the GTK backend.

Gnome is more user friendly, KDE is more Windows-ish...

Both are solid desktop environments, but Ubuntu tends to work better with Gnome, in my experience, since that is the DE installed by default.

Uh...I'm not that much of an expert, so some of the technical details can be wrong, but the gist is that only.

Choose one of the two, based on which one you want to use.

And yeah, make sure you install Compiz Fusion...harness the true power of sweet eyecandy...


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

As other people said. Choose option 2: GNOME.

Earlier I thought you were asking about the GRUB menu


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot for reply. I have a Epson Stylus Inject printer c79. I wish to install the printer in Ubuntu. When I click add printer and select printer, there is C79 model is not available. I also searched the web but there is also linux driver is not available. Some where in the web I saw TARBO PRINTER.  But it is not free driver. I also checked Epsons web page there is also driver for Linux is not available. Now how I install the printer.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 5, 2007)

Tough luck man...usually the open source drivers are there for major models, like my HP Officejet 4355...but the scanner doesn't work in that with the open source drivers, so I still have to run Windows if I want to scan anything.

This is a major issue with Linux...printer manufacturers don't usually give much preference to Linux users.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 5, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for reply. I have a Epson Stylus Inject printer c79. I wish to install the printer in Ubuntu. When I click add printer and select printer, there is C79 model is not available. I also searched the web but there is also linux driver is not available. Some where in the web I saw TARBO PRINTER. But it is not free driver. I also checked Epsons web page there is also driver for Linux is not available. Now how I install the printer.


first search properly on net...

here r dirvers for ur printer C79..

*openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi

here click on printer menu or drivers menu.... 

or

*www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html

click on inkjet printer ur model is listed their.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Tough luck man...usually the open source drivers are there for major models, like my HP Officejet 4355...but the scanner doesn't work in that with the open source drivers, so I still have to run Windows if I want to scan anything.
> 
> This is a major issue with Linux...printer manufacturers don't usually give much preference to Linux users.


they do give preference for linux printer drivers,

openprinting is a dedicated site for linux printer drivers only... their was one more site, but i have forgot.... u too can search if u find ur model drivers in those sites.

Happy linux Printing and scanning !!!


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 5, 2007)

vish786
"The Gentleman"
I did not find any driver for my printer in the link provided by you.
However the name of the printer is there in printer section. But in the driver section there is no printer driver for c79.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 5, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> vish786
> "The Gentleman"
> I did not find any driver for my printer in the link provided by you.
> However the name of the printer is there in printer section. But in the driver section there is no printer driver for c79.


wat re do u except us to do spoon feedin....

this is the site and then choose  " x86 32 bit " option... then a dialog box will appear to download the file.

*openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C79


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

There is a utility called "ndiswrapper". It installs the windows drivers of hardware on the linux box.
visit *ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ and download and install the software.
Then read the documentation provided on the site and install the driver.

PS:: Ndiswrapper officially supports wireless network cards but I have used it to install my LAN card in ubuntu and my usb modem in zenwalk. So try it, if luck smiles on you then there is a chance that your printer will work too.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 6, 2007)

vish786

Thanks for the link. Dont mind please, as a windows user, I know nothing about Linux, just I am trying to learn. Now I have to experiment how to install the driver to start the printer. Even I dont know how I install the downloaded file, lets try me, If I cant again I will seek help from forum end.

Some how I manage to install the downloaded file. But whenever I try to install the printer, a pop-up apears which search reads the driver file and never resposd. At last I have to force quit the popup. whats wrongs  going on I cant understand.

I shall be glad if anybody guide me how to paste screenshot the forum thread.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 6, 2007)

Go to photobucket.com, make an account, take a screenshot (you know how to do that atleast right?), upload it on that website, take the URL of the pic the site gives you and paste that here.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 6, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> vish786
> "The Gentleman"
> I did not find any driver for my printer in the link provided by you.
> However the name of the printer is there in printer section. But in the driver section there is no printer driver for c79.



first try this in your comp. open terminal
type " sudo apt-cache install escputil mtink mtink-doc "
and then keep pressing "yes" i will download all the files and other files which r required for makin printer work. After downloadin it will install itself.
then see if ur printer if working now or not.
if printer is still not working, then try below method. 

there r two sites which i mentioned where u can find ur printer drivers... download drivers from both the sites, so if one is not working u can download the other driver.
since ur not able to download the right drivers... follow this steps for downloadin drivers for ur current Distro/OS

goto this site,

*www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html

then click on Inkjet on the left side, click on ur printer model, at bottom choose the Distro and the version for which ur downloadin the printer, choose country, next for
Connection environment for using printer = print with local printer.
Location of product = Individuals(document)

submit this and u will b directed to donwload the drivers. ( download all the 3 files... tgz, rpm along with the instruction manual. 
*images6.theimagehosting.com/untitled01.796.th.JPG
*images6.theimagehosting.com/untitled02.171.th.JPG
*images6.theimagehosting.com/untitled03.c83.th.JPG

other wise if this drivers r not working then goto other site.

*openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C79
and click on x86 32 bit, download the driver....

and follow the instruction given in " How to Install ".
*images6.theimagehosting.com/untitled01.7ec.th.JPG


Follow each step mentioned in both the manuals properly... i Hope then ur printer will work fine. 

and regarding uploading screenshot, u can do tat on 
imagehosting.com or theimagehosting.com,or some other site u wish....  their is no need to register for it.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 6, 2007)

vish 786

1. I have applied your below method yestarday 


> the other wise if this drivers r not working then goto other site.
> *openprinting.org/show_printer...son-Stylus_C79
> and click on x86 32 bit, download the driver....


other method I have to try. later I will post you the result.

2. Another problem arises in my ubuntu os as under:

From yesterday there is no sound in My Ubuntu OS. There is no Startup sound as well as no sound in songs/movies etc. while playing. But the sound system is fine in Win Xp OS. 
Yesterday I tried to install 1."ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz" 2."Bluetoot device" 3."gutenprint-5.0.1-1lsb3.11486.rpm". The pakages were installed with some error msg. I think the sound  problem arises after those installation.
But the question is now how I rectify the sound problem.
I have tried the second method, but Ubuntu Distro is not there.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 6, 2007)

Go to System> Preferences and check the sound menu. Most probly wrong driver is selected in there. If its set to OSS change to ALSA, if ALSA, change to OSS and see if that makes any changes.

I removed Ubuntu from my system (in favor of Sabayon 3.4) so I can't be more accurate.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 6, 2007)

> faraaz
> Evil Genius


 I check the sound menu, and there are all in "autodetect" mode. I tried to change to other driver bu fail.






			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Go to photobucket.com, make an account, take a screenshot (you know how to do that atleast right?), upload it on that website, take the URL of the pic the site gives you and paste that here.



As per your method it shows only the url in the thread. On clicking the url it opens the pic on that url, But I want to know how to paste the screenshot in the thread as some other member do. Like as praka123 in my thread
page 13.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 6, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> vish 786
> 
> 1. I have applied your below method yestarday
> 
> ...


u can choose debain distro in second method.

did u try the " apt-get method " ??



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> As per your method it shows only the url in the thread. On clicking the url it opens the pic on that url, But I want to know how to paste the screenshot in the thread as some other member do. Like as praka123 in my thread
> page 13.


if u want to post the screen shot u can use 

www.imagehosting.com or www.theimagehosting.com

go to this sites and upload ur images....

their is no need to register for this sites.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=568791&postcount=18

is the above post i hav pasted the images... in order to see them in full size click on them... it will direct u to some other site.... in that site click again on the image u will get a full view of the images. <i think u dont know how to see the images fully>


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 7, 2007)

> vish 786


 As per your guidence I installed my printer. When I try to print somthing  it detect my printer and when I click OK to print. It dose not print anything and no any msg appeared. When I click the printer icon on the panel to see the print job. it appears as:
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1000025_snapshot3.png

Now I cant understand what setting I have to do to print. 
Also, Now I learned how to paste Picture in the forum. Thanks for your tips.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> As per your guidence I installed my printer. When I try to print somthing it detect my printer and when I click OK to print. It dose not print anything and no any msg appeared. When I click the printer icon on the panel to see the print job. it appears as:
> *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1000025_snapshot3.png
> 
> Now I cant understand what setting I have to do to print.
> Also, Now I learned how to paste Picture in the forum. Thanks for your tips.



 See the State " Printing job is stopped " then how can ur printer print document, hmm.         Cancel all the current printing documents and restart ur system..... I really dont see any problem now in ur printing now. ... documents should print easily... otherwise printer is the problem here.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 8, 2007)

> vish 786





> See the State " Printing job is stopped " then how can ur printer print document, hmm. Cancel all the current printing documents and restart ur system..... I really dont see any problem now in ur printing now. ... documents should print easily... otherwise printer is the problem here


.

I have also tried this link
*www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html
As per the above link documantation again I install the printer. Now in my system shows two epson printer. Now when I wish to print document the printer status show "printing", but the printer not printing.

But the printer prints fine in Windows OS. Therefore there should not be any problem with the printer.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

first thing, why did u install the second driver when the first driver is properly detecting ur printer model....

second, u should hav uninstalled the earlier driver and then install the second one. According to me the printer driver is properly installed but u need to configure ur printer properly so try each setting and do trial and error method.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 9, 2007)

> According to me the printer driver is properly installed but u need to configure ur printer properly so try each setting and do trial and error method.


I think there is some problem in configuration. As per the installation manual of 
*www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html. while i was installing the printer driver it shows some error in the terminal,


> subha@ghosh:~$ ekpstm
> PIPS Error: /etc/ekpdrc : The resource file is not exist.
> PIPS Error: Default printer not found. Find the next printer...
> PIPS Error: /etc/ekpdrc : The resource file is not exist.
> Segmentation fault (core dumped)


 Now how to solve this problem
I pasted here to screen shot after installing avyas printer driver. But I cannot print.

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1007864_snapshot4.png

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1007882_snapshot5.png


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 22, 2007)

Today when I started Ubuntu, it starts fine. When I tried to open any application in ubuntu, its open and hangs up. No any respose come out. If try to close the application, after a few mnts. It displays msg "Aplication not resposding". If I click "force quit", the application quits alongwith other icons/top pannel/bottom pannel also vanishes from the desktop. Then I have no alternative to  pressing "Ctrl+alt+backspace" to restart.
I could not understand what's the problem is. I seek help from the forum member.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 23, 2007)

do u hav beryl or compizfusion installed ? if yes, they change the theme manager to metacity. then may b it should work.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 24, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> do u hav beryl or compizfusion installed ? if yes, they change the theme manager to metacity. then may b it should work.


I think these are not installed. If it is by default installed I dont know.
However I have installed Simdock and some desktop settings I changed to look like Windows. But after doimg that my system was fine. But from 22/08/2007 it is creating problem. Some times during booting where I have select user and PW, that screen do not appear instead a black screen appear with out any msg. Than I have no alternative except "Ctrl+Alt+del".
If I start session as "X client script" sometimes it works some times not.
Is there any way to repair the installation ?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

do u have problem with simdock appearin black or whole monitor is blank. ?


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 1, 2007)

No there is no such problem. 
During login into ubuntu there is two user option available one is say "ABC" for accessing  windows "My documents " , "my music" , Outlook express configuration etc ( I think so, what is actual I dont know) which was created by ubuntu during installation taking the administrator   name of Windows  and the other is say "XYZ"  usual user. The problem with the usual user(XYZ) login desktop. When I login as "ABC", then there is no problem. It runs fine. Recently I created another user as "Digboi" as its run fine. Now tell me can I remove the user "XYZ" where I can perform all administrative task where required Password.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

Deleting a user, In terminal


> userdel <username>


 for deleting user along with home directory.


> userdel -r <username>


 for making a User with Admin Priviledge, follow this.

In terminal/Console,


> sudo visudo       (if ur a normal sudo user)


 or


> Login an root, then
> visudo


Now a file is opened, add this line below " root    ALL=(ALL)   ALL"


> <username>    ALL=(ALL)   ALL


 after adding should look  something like this,if user name is Vish


> ............................
> ....................
> # Defaults
> 
> ...


after doing changes, CTRL+X, press y... now u hav admin priviledges.


for finding any help with commands,


> man <command>





> <command> --help





> <command> --info


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 1, 2007)

Can I do all this thing GUI as System>Administrator>User & group> Delete user. And in the same way Add user with group limit 1001. Plese reply.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

yes u can do from GUI also.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks vish. 
Now I am login in windows. Tomorrow I will try the same in Ubuntu and if any unwanted things happen I will report it here.
thanks again.

What is the diff between root user and admin user. I wish to create a admin user in terminal window, please tell me how to do it. because my gui System>administrator>user & group>add user did not work. whenever I click to add user the application hangs up and I have to froce quit the application.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 2, 2007)

follow what i said above.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 2, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> follow what i said above.


 As per your guide I add user sskk in visudo



> root ALL=(ALL) ALL
> sskk ALL=(ALL) ALL


Now when I login into ubuntu this user name dose not appear, hence I cannot login as admin previlige. If I create user as add user in trminal then it appears in login screen and I can login with this user with a minimal capability.

*Date 03/09/2007
*My problem got  solved with the help of this.
But till I have to know about 
 System>Administrator>user & group>properties>advance> user id = 1000. Please  tell me user ID = 1001 or 1000 which is most powerfull ?
__


----------



## vish786 (Sep 4, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> As per your guide I add user sskk in visudo
> 
> 
> Now when I login into ubuntu this user name dose not appear, hence I cannot login as admin previlige. If I create user as add user in trminal then it appears in login screen and I can login with this user with a minimal capability.


u have to use sudo along with the command after doing entry in visudo. 



> sudo <any command>


 as normal user/created user.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a problem with my Ubuntu installation. Whenever I try to install any software, i.e. when I run the config.sh script, I am told that gcc cannot make executables. What shall I do?


----------

